# The Big Freeze



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

So what's your guys' opinions? Is it going to happen this week? Where is it going to hit the worst?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

At this point, I am not holding out hope for anything different to change if it does freeze. I have hunted every cold front, pre cold front and post cold front and the hunting has been the same....slow! Yesterday should have been a great duck hunting day with the wind, cold, rain/snow and dark low clouds. Nope it was the same as the rest of this season....dead meat! I have seen a lot of ducks the last week, but they are avoiding all of my old haunts and a lot of other guys from what I am hearing and reading.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I feel your pain but not feeling the same way, so far it has been a great season in new places, I am seeing more birds daily and yesterday was fantastic day to be out. Had a mixed two man bag of 7 widgeons and 4 mallards, Passed on really close singles and doubles trying to work bigger flocks or we would have limited out easy, Left at noon to let the birds going into the spot have the afternoon to rest. 

Next time out I will give you a call FM.

fnf


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

But what about the freeze? Is it happening this week?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> So what's your guys' opinions? Is it going to happen this week? It started 6 days ago here. Where is it going to hit the worst? The southwest Wyoming part of Utah.


We're freezin' up here. Dozens, perhaps hundreds, of Utah waterfowlers are "rallying" together to get their campers, boats, trailers, decoys, and ATVs down the hill to safety on the Wasatch Front. Some of these guys are really good at rallying let me tell ya.

The impact to the already bleak economic atmosphere in Evanston and Kemmerererer will be dramatic.

.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

this week will start locking things up but the big water should stay open in a lot of spots, the hard hard freeze looks to happen around Dec 8th, that will lock all of the big units up tight.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure small potholes will freeze with a thin layer of ice, but I doubt the big water will freeze enough to where you can't run a boat. Daytime temperatures are above freezing every day this week, nighttime temperatures are well below freezing though. A hard solid freeze happens when daytime and nighttime temperatures stay below freezing for a few days.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> We're freezin' up here. Dozens, perhaps hundreds, of Utah waterfowlers are "rallying" together to get their campers, boats, trailers, decoys, and ATVs down the hill to safety on the Wasatch Front. Some of these guys are really good at rallying let me tell ya.
> 
> The impact to the already bleak economic atmosphere in Evanston and Kemmerererer will be dramatic.
> 
> .


 To add to this. The goldeneyes and the scaup have arrived on the Green River teamed with many lawn darts aka common mergansers, they make a feast fit for an enemy.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> But what about the freeze? Is it happening this week?


Yes, all small ponds and still water will get an ice cap, Daytime temps will keep it from getting to thick though.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Ice formation depends on the average temperature. You will build ice in any 24 hour period in which the average temperature is below 32F. It's important to realize that this a weighted average. For instance, on Wednesday the forecast high is 38F, the low is 26F. The average of those two numbers is 32F, but that isn't the whole story. Because the days are shorter, ie, 9:29 of daylight, we will spend a lot more time below freezing than above. We will build ice that day. Of course, the initial water temperature, wind, water flow, etc, also play a role. So, it's a bit complicated, but it looks like things will lock up soon.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Will we see any northern's?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

You mean like the North American Shoveler? They're already here, had one swim through the dekes yesterday.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe a few, but as in many years past, likely not many. 

Weather has got to freeze up water sources and plenty of snow to cover food sources. That hasn't happened for a looong time.

With mild winters and added hunting pressure as birds move south, that northern migration continues to be minimal.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Funny how this season has gone-I hunted a spot last week that I had to break 250 yards of ice to get to-it was like a trip forward into December. Most other spots haven't seen any ice at all yet though. At least we seem to have avoided the same scenario that has happened the last few years, where we get a November freeze up that drives the birds away and a December thaw that leaves plenty of open water but very few birds. 

I scouted a spot tonight that had several big rafts of divers out in the open water-bluebills and goldeneyes mostly. If that doesn't say migration, I don't know what does!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> The impact to the already bleak economic atmosphere in Evanston and Kemmerererer will be dramatic.
> 
> .


Kemmerererer!! Haha love that place


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

It's 18 degrees in Hooper right now. Brrrrrr! Heading to my Club in about an hour. Hope some birds are moving around looking for food today.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

dubob said:


> It's 18 degrees in Hooper right now. Brrrrrr! Heading to my Club in about an hour. Hope some birds are moving around looking for food today.


And how'd it turn out?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I would say the freeze is in full force in Wyoming portion of the Rio Verde. 

I bagged a lesser goosen after work.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> And how'd it turn out?


It turned out okay with 3 drake mallards and 3 gadwalls (2 drakes & 1 hen). Life is good!
*(())*


----------

